
IronPython 3 (python for .net) development restarted - tanlermin
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/4tbhwr/ironpython_development_restarting/
======
boterock
I would like to this become well supported, a while ago I wanted to have a
Python codebase that would use the native widgets of each OS (you can program
cocoa with python, although I tested it barely) and being able to have the
same python codebase in all OSs with just display wrappers would have been
nice. In the end I decided using Swift and C# for what I needed, but still
would have preferred using a single python project for both targets.

